# Help with Accucraft Goose #2 disassembly



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

This question could be in any number of the forums but maybe this one is best. I recently acquired goose #2 and am contemplating moving a Phoenix 2k2 goose module from a B'mann rail truck to #2, but I can't figure out how to access the rear compartment. I would also ask what speaker goose operators have found to be best in this application.

I currently (bad pun) run track power but would consider battery if the sound is good enough to warrant the additional expense. Any and all advice as to what has worked in Accucraft geese would also be appreciated.

Thanks,

Ted Nordin


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

4 little bolts on the four corners of the bottom opens it up. I used a Phoenix SP-2.50 in mine mostly because I had one. Stuck Revo and a battery in there as well. I think it is well worth it. Great fun and very simple to do. It does require metric nut drivers.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Ted.

The freight body is held on with small hex head screws underneath.

Here is how I did it. R/C'ing a #2 Goose.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Gentlemen, thanks for quick help. I will tackle it in morning. Tony, great link, thanks for documenting your experiences. I most probably will be installing your Beltrol cost effective system but will also look at the one Del offers if I go battery route.

Even though this is my first post in 8 years, I have been following most threads every day for last three years, expected great advice but am impressed by both of your speedy responses.

Tony, I really appreciated also your pictures on the Barry's Connie conversion, great help. I finished one about 2 weeks ago but track needs work (6 month puppy demolition crew) so haven't yet been able to put it under a large load. I will post my experiences in that thread and also wrote Barry with some suggestions for his instructions in future. Again thanks,

Ted Nordin (Legal Arizona Native)


----------

